# Netzwerkproblem zwischen wlan-NB, LAN-PC und Router



## dragon_hf (6. Januar 2005)

Guten Tag an alle,
nachdem ich nun schon fast alle Threads zum Thema Netzwerkprobleme gelesen habe und das „befolgen“ mir nicht half, nun hier mein Problem:
Ein WinXP-home-Netzwerk zwischen einem WLAN-Notebook über WLAN und WirelessRouter Dlink-514) und einem Stand-alone PC (über Ethernet-Kabel am Router 192.168.0.1) funktioniert nicht, obwohl beide Rechner tadellos über den Router Internet nutzen.

Notebook:
IP 192.168.0.101 Arbeitsgruppe HOMENET Subnet 255.255.255.0 Gateway 192.168.0.1 wie Router
Keine Firewall
Kann I-Net
Kann sich selbst, Router und PC anpingen
Kann Arbeitsgruppe sehen, aber darin keinen Rechner, auch nicht sich selbst
Wirless-Adapter: Intel® PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection 
PC:
IP 192.168.0.102 Arbeitsgruppe HOMENET Subnet 255.255.255.0 Gateway 192.168.0.1 wie Router
Kann I-Net
Kann sich selbst und Router anpingen, NICHT aber das Notebook!
Kann Arbeitsgruppe sehen, kann kurioserweise BEIDE Rechner sehen, aber trotz Ordnerfreigaben nur auf sich selbst zugreifen, nicht aber auf das Notebook

An beiden Rechnern ist das Gastkonto aktiv. Zusätzlich habe ich alle möglichen Einstellungen probiert:
Haken gesetzt bei den Authentifizierungen und wieder rausgenommen, Haken gesetzt bei Wireless-Konfiguration über Windows und wieder entfernt. – Keine Änderung. Danke für den ultimativen Tipp?


----------



## Nadacon (10. Februar 2005)

hallo,

kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen, habe nämlich das selbe problem. allerdings habe ich ein komplettes wlan...router, pc und notebook.

würd mich auch über eine ultimative antwort freuen


----------

